

GrabBox: Mac App that Automatically Uploads Screenshots to Dropbox - paulbaumgart
http://grabbox.devsoft.no/

======
p_alexander
CloudApp can do this for screenshots or any file in the finder, plus copies a
link to the clipboard: <http://www.getcloudapp.com/> (not affiliated, just a
very happy user)

------
dflock
Can't all screenshot tools do this, just by you telling it to save them into
~/Dropbox ?

~~~
jorgenpt
What chrisbolt said, but this also notifies you via growls, allows you to
control whether each screenshot is posted and allows you to specify a
filename. :-) And, of course, copies the link to the clipboard.

